# Bradenton?



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

I fish there every now and then, depending on the tide(s). Good fishing around AMI and the Holmes Beach area. If you want to run a little, head south into Sarasota bay, or go north into the Terra Ceia area at the base of the skyway bridge, and work the holes and flats in Miguel Bay. Check it out on Google earth or something, and if you have a good GPS/map/satellite equipment, you should be able to get in there without too much trouble. Just be careful of the wicked shallow spots (like anywhere). Weekend traffic can get busy but there is a lot of area to fish around there. Good luck and post up what you decide!


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

GSSF said:


> I fish there every now and then, depending on the tide(s). Good fishing around AMI and the Holmes Beach area. If you want to run a little, head south into Sarasota bay, or go north into the Terra Ceia area at the base of the skyway bridge, and work the holes and flats in Miguel Bay. Check it out on Google earth or something, and if you have a good GPS/map/satellite equipment, you should be able to get in there without too much trouble. Just be careful of the wicked shallow spots (like anywhere). Weekend traffic can get busy but there is a lot of area to fish around there. Good luck and post up what you decide!



Thanks for the info. I'll take a chance and pull the boat down. I'm going to have my kids and will probably just be throwing bait so I don't want too run far. They usually don't last to long.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

GG34 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll take a chance and pull the boat down. I'm going to have my kids and will probably just be throwing bait so I don't want too run far. They usually don't last to long.


I know the feeling. Worth dragging the boat, I would say. If nothing else, maybe a solo adventure or two, or perhaps a beach run with the fam. Good luck


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

PSB is definitely worth having a look around. You just need some good tidal flow.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

If you haven't gone yet, PM me and I'll give you a heads up on a few spots to try around there.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Backwater said:


> If you haven't gone yet, PM me and I'll give you a heads up on a few spots to try around there.


Thanks. PM sent.


----------



## resin_head (Jun 1, 2016)

you already done and gone? pm me and ill help you out.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

resin_head said:


> you already done and gone? pm me and ill help you out.


Thanks for the reply. I went a few weeks ago.


----------

